# Trying something new



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

Now being alittle bit ahead of schedule here in Jersey I thought I might as well smoke something and Cousin Jeanie told me about this seafood place that had good and fresh fish and things. Now I had to go there and I found Lobster claws cheap. So what the heck I have smoked alot of stuff so here we go with the lobster claws  





  

   
  Now this is going in with some more stuffed pork loin. I did one for my cousin and mailed it to her. Well she never got it and she was bummed so I had to smoke one for here. So thats whats in the smoker with the claws. It an interesting idea and the fish monger had never had it pr really even thought of it. But I will smoke anything so let's see what happens.

Well I just finished the lobster claws and I wish I had enough for all of you lobster lovers. There are fantastic nice and moist and a nice smooth smokey flavor to them. Now you still have the whole sweetness of the lobster and just a touch of apple wood smoke. So nextime you are feeling fishy go grab a lobster and smoke away.

Thanks and wish you were here.

Mark

Now I finished my claw and it was really good so I told the fish guy that I would bring him some. Now maybe he didn't believe me but I gave him a claw too. He liked it and I guess he really liked it for this is what he did for me.


----------



## eman (Nov 17, 2010)

Pic of a red X.

sounds like it was good.


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am getting the red x as well so I'll just have to imagine it. Sounds great though Mark. I love me some lobster.


----------

